# K9 Natural



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried this food? Freeze dried raw.... enticing for those of us who are thinking of going the "raw route" without a lot of fuss. I bought a bag of the Green Lamb Tripe for Timmy, to use for treats. I wasn't thinking of using it for his main food but he loves it. I don't rehydrate for treats but I did rehydrate some to see if he liked it and he licked the bowl clean. The company suggests that this Tripe product be used as a transition for those who want to start using their dog food. Does freeze drying defeat the purpose of feeding raw? Other then the price and the negative possibilities of freeze drying what red flags am I missing?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll check with Sabine, but I'm thinking to stick with the main protein sources. 
here's the heirarchy 

Fresh food, raw
Fresh food, cooked
Frozen fresh prepared or raw, freeze dried, dehydrated
Canned food
Dry food


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's from Sabine, I have entertained these ideas ,maybe someday;.

"Freeze drying only removes the moisture without destroying nutrients.

However, it's not a very environmentally friendly way to feed, since freeze drying requires a lot of energy. it's 

also expensive because of the equipment needed to do it. Quality wise K9Natural is nice, but they make a lot of 

bogus claims about nutritional principles (like all the BS about not mixing kibble and raw, kibble fed dogs get 

diarrhea when eating bones because of a lack of acidity, dogs "know" what nutrients they need, and so on), and the 

food also does not carry a "complete and balanced" claim (and the company will not supply me with an analysis to 

evaluate)."

Sabine


----------

